# Tegu-Proofing Plants??



## janeslittledinosaur (May 4, 2011)

I've tried real plants before.. I LOVE the look of them, but the lizards always check them out, then their pupils dilate at the smell of the soil and they dig the roots out as fast as they can... until they're left with a plant pot to explore. I can get taller plants to help with the trampling, but my main concern is keeping the roots in their pots. Can't you load the top with heavy rocks or something to keep them out of there??


----------



## james.w (May 4, 2011)

I wouldn't waste my time, it will never work.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 4, 2011)

ya i would have to agree with the above post. All my tegus love to explore and dig and re-due there enclosure all the time! you could try to rock idea and see how it works, but please be careful they might dig at it and the rocks might fall and injure your tegu


----------



## adam1120 (May 4, 2011)

if you put the plants in the back corner you think youlls bigger tegus wo uld still walk over there and dig them up? i plant mine into the mulch still with the plastic pot on works but again i got a little colmbiuam tegu so just tryin to help


----------



## chelvis (May 4, 2011)

Only thing i have had work was the get an empty plastic pot and nail/screw it into the floor of the enclosure. This pervents them from knocking it over or tilting it. But still they will dig them up and mess with the plants. Its just want tegus do.


----------



## Toby_H (May 4, 2011)

I love planted tanks also and that's the reasons I have kept many smaller Vivariums. Planted tanks with small reptiles or amphibians. A Tegu enclosure just isn't the place for plants. Tegus get bored even in very large enclosures and they will dig in every square inch of the enclosure.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 7, 2011)

What about haanging plants from the ceiling of the enclosre or maybe with the rings that you screw into the wall you could screw them in higher.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 7, 2011)

_Herpgirl got me thinking and I googled some stuff. I like natural enclosures and the plants help with humidity if you can keep them out of the roots and from tearing the plant apart. I had real plants in Trickys enclosure until he got too big for them and want to do the same for Korben. 

Some of these ideas just might work and I will definitely try,.. if I buy or make my own. Some can be made to have hides in them with their own soil to dig in. 

First something similar to Herpgirls idea.
http://www.decodir.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/sky-planter-upside-down-plant-pot.jpg

and a few others;
http://simplydecoration.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/growbag.jpg

The Vertical Pot
http://www.bestfurnituretrend.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Modern-Vertical-Garden.jpg

Pet Planting Pots
http://www.bodew.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Unique-Bird-Houses.jpg

Strawberry Pots
http://www.kiddiegardens.com/image-files/patio_strawberries.jpg
_


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 7, 2011)

The first one is way better than my idea. I just got a 3 foot red tegu from someone who lives close to me. I have a plant hanging from a hook from his enclosure ceiling he has shown no interest. The mulch filled water dish is another matter. It is so unbeliveably cute when they rink from their dish I never had see that before my red. Bubblze awesome ideas in those links thanks very modern looking.


----------

